# First planted tank: hi-tech nano



## luckyjim (30 Jan 2015)

Hi everyone.,

I am going to post a journal and post some photos here in the hope that if anyone spots obvious blunders, I can get some pre-warning! Any advice or opinions on any aspect of this project will be appreciated.

I have very basic experience in aquarium keeping. Back when I was about 14, I kept a large very low tech "pond style" tank with the aim of breeding sticklebacks. I was successful in so much as my sticklebacks bred...then a rival male ate the eggs. Fascinating mating behaviour though, and I would recommend to anyone with a coldwater tank. More recently, about a year ago I tried a c.50 gallon high with pretty ropey equipment. I maybe all the newbie mistakes and it crashed after a couple of weeks.

A few weeks ago I bought myself a fluval chi 6 gallon when browsing amazon through boredom. This is now cycling as a low tech "jungle" tank which I aim to put a siamese fighter in. With that intention in mind, I wondered down to Charterhouse Aquatics last weekend (only a few minutes walk from me).

They had a 35l aqustyle on display which, I found after chatting with the staff, they were getting rid of. So I bought at a knock down price with the stand. Also picked up a piece of redmoor root for a fiver and a bag of eco complete substrate (if I'd done some research and bought ADA aquasoil).

Having browsed around for ideas, I came across James Marshall's amazing "forest edge" scape here (http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/...a-retrospective-journal-iaplc-2013-158.28745/), which I decided to use on as a guide for planting. Bought some in vitro grown stock as I decided my best chance at a carpet was through a dry start.

Last night I took the plunge and put in the hardscape and plants for the dry start. Here is the tank spec and photos:

*Tank:* Eheim aquastyle 35 litre nano ( Charterhouse Aquatics ) 35cm high, 31cm depth, 31cm width.
*Lighting:* For now, stock Eheim powerLED (7w unit, 3100 lux, 6.500 Kelvin). However, after a bit of research, and a brief tussle with my conscience over IP issues, I've ordered a Chinese knock-off of the ADA Aquasky, which I have read has a very similar performance to the original ( ebay ).
*Filter:* Stock Eheim internal corner filter ( link ). 200 litres an hour turnover.
*Heater:* Interpet Aquatic Heater - 100W Deltatherm Heater.
*Substrate:* Eco complete ( link ).
*Hardscape:* Redmoor root, which I put through the dishwasher 4 times (no detergent) but is not soaked.
*CO2:* Bought the basic kit from CO2 Art and a 2kg fire extinguisher.
*Plants:* Hemianthus callitrichoides, Eleocharis parvula, Staurogyne repens, Lilaeopsis brasiliensis, Christmas moss, monte carlo, and a random rotala species (pearl) and a red looking species that the vendor included ( keenshrimp, ebay )
*Stocking:* Dry start and I'm not totally decided, but I love the look of Galaxy Pearl Danios and I would like to get some small shrimp, maybe red cherry shrimp although it might be nice to get some unusual if I can.
*Ferts: *I added a couple of squirts of Tropica specialised fertiliser, I also mixed in a few opened up osmocote root tabs and crushed up fired clay peat balls with the eco complete for the dry start, as it has no macros.

Hardscape only:






Planted:





Staurogyne repens is largely in background, a few plans around base of wood. Lilaeopsis brasiliensis around base of wood. Dwarf hairgrass is mid left, HC is bottom left and centre. Monte carlo is front right. Random rotala pearl (?) is mid right. Christmas moss on the wood.

I "sprinkled" the HC on the substrate. I found the dwarf hairgrass challenging the plant. Monte carlo is in largish clumps lightly pushed onto substrate. The stauro I tried to bury roots in substrate, same with the Lilaeopsis brasiliensis, although I found it difficult as roots seemed small and delicate. 

Side view:





The water is at the top of the substrate at the front (i.e. lowest point). I have put the heater in a plastic bottle full of water set to around 25 degrees, as its freezing outside and pretty cold in the flat even with the heating on. Makes it a bit tricky to seal the top with clingfilm though.

I plan to have the light on from around 7:30am to 10:30pm each day. I will open up the clingfilm for air circulation and to mist in the morning and evening.

As I say, would be grateful for any pointers, warnings, or suggestions. Hopefully its not too late to make any adjustments.

Thanks!


----------



## Chris Jackson (30 Jan 2015)

Love it! 

7:30am to 10:30 pm is a tad extreme for lighting though.. 10 hours ish would be better. Be careful with the misting as well because you may get mould or rot, it just needs to be good and humid in there not good and wet.


----------



## luckyjim (30 Jan 2015)

Thanks Chris. I've just used a pipette to draw out a good amount of water. The water level is now sitting a good 3cm below the top of the substrate at the front.

I wondered about the lighting. My logic was that the eheim "power" LED is not really "high light". Will reduce it down to 10 hours using a timer.


----------



## parotet (30 Jan 2015)

Hi Chris

Hope this information can be useful...
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/and-back-to-low-tech.32798/

Cheers,
Jordi


----------



## luckyjim (30 Jan 2015)

Thanks Jordi. I partly wish I'd seen your low tech before I went all out and committed to hi-tech, it is beautiful.

However, I suspect I will end up getting another nano at some point to do a low tech like yours, in which case I would just get an external filter for this one and switch the eheim led / corner filter fitting across.


----------



## luckyjim (31 Jan 2015)

Since I've ordered a minimalist high lighting system, I am considering going the whole hog and installing an external / lily pipes system. Partly because I am pre-empting issues with flow rate and CO2 diffusion / distribution once the tank is flooded. Also, aesthetically the internal corner filter is already jarring.

Can anyone recommend an appropriate external filter / inline heater / CO2 reactor for this project? Bearing in mind it is a 35 litre tank, 35cm high, and has a (overly?) large central hardscape feature. Also difficult carpeting plants!

If anyone has second hand hardware for sale, that would be ideal. I am not in a huge rush, since I guess the emersed start will be going for around a month or so.


----------



## kirk (31 Jan 2015)

Hi I like it, nice choice of wood. Have you looked at the Eden external range they don't look bad for the money. They have a built in heater too.  If your in no rush I'd imagine as the mth passes you will of posted enough to enter the forsales section. They will be lots there you had no idea you needed. Keeps happening to me.


----------



## luckyjim (31 Jan 2015)

Thanks kirk, the wood is probably a little bit dominant in the scape but I quite liked the look of it. It reminds me of the upturned roots of the big trees in Richmond Park that were blown over in the great storm of 1987 that I used to play on as a kid. Thought it might make a nice personal inspiration for a first tank, will have to see how it looks once grown in.

Thanks for the suggestion on the Eden range, I will have a look.


----------



## luckyjim (17 Feb 2015)

OK time for an update.

Some fairly substantial changes. I went away for 4 days 4 - 8 February with instructions to my flatmate to mist once a day and peel back the cling film for ten minutes to allow gas exchange. However, since he has a life that doesn't involve looking after difficult to manage plants, I suspect that didn't happen. Thankfully there weren't any major disasters. The only annoying casualty was the stauro which dried up/rotted. I removed that.

The other, more focal, plants seem to be doing pretty well. The HC is growing nicely and filling in. The Lilaeopsis brasiliensis also seems to be doing well. The dwarf hairgrass didn't seem to be doing anything at all, except brown at the ends, until a few days ago when new shoots have started to emerge, although it still looks much more sparse than the HC. The monte carlo on the right hand side has seen mixed success. Some clumps have clearly died and are now gradually rotting away. About 70% of it seems to have survived and is growing out quite nicely. In retrospect, I think this is because it was the last of the in vitro plants I planted, and I had begun to run out of patience and planted in larger clumps, rather than carefully breaking up as I did with the HC. The rotala pearl melted and the moss dried up and came out with the redmoor wood. The random red plant, which I think is hygrophilia sp. aruguaia, seems to be doing pretty well. I have continued misting, and occasionally adding a small squirt of tropica + to empty areas of the eco complete substrate. I am keeping the water level a couple of cm below the top of the substrate.

Secondly, having thought on it, I realised I was never going to be happy with the hardscape wood. It is a nice piece of redmoor but simply too big for this tank. It also made maintenance and general fiddling awkward. I've now taken that out.

I was a little bit lost on a new hardscape so I just put in some small bits of flint to create a mini iwugami style scape for the time being. Given this is a first real attempt I expect there will be a degree of change/evolution as the tank progresses. Taking the wood out also left some blank substrate so I ordered two more pots of HC and one dwarf hairgrass which I filled in the gaps and planted around the stones. I also stuck in some sprigs of Hydrocotyle sp. Japan at the back for the time being. The logic is that they will help in the tank cycling and fill out the back a bit, I suspect I will take them out and put them in my betta nano tank, and replace with nicer background plants once the tank is established.

Thirdly, I decided to get some more equipment. As kirk suggested above (thanks!) I got a second hand (but unused) Eden canister filter from ebay (link). Hopefully that should provide enough filtration, flow, and temperature control for a 35 litre - although given its a dry start I haven't tested it yet. My only concerns are that I want to have it about a foot under the tank, which might underpower it, and I read a few reviews that said the ceramic media isn't up to much. However, given it is advertised at 600 litres an hour, and I am planning to understock the tank, fingers crossed that neither of these should cause an issue. I also bought a basic inline diffuser from CO2art ( link ) and some basic lily pipes (link). Again, these are nothing fancy, but I am hoping that given they are designed for standard sized tanks they should do the trick in my (albeit large) nano. Finally the "chihiro" "aquasky" (as discussed here) arrived. From my position of complete inexperience I am impressed. In the week I have had it operating there has been a noticable increase in growth. My only gripe is that when the remote fixture is added, it only comes on at half power (you have to turn it up to full with remote), which is an irritant as I have it set on a timer, so it is not fitted for the time being.

Two and a half weeks in and it seems to be doing quite nicely - well no crash yet anyway. My main concerns are:
1) I have no idea if the plants (in particular the HC are actually rooted, or just growing at the surface. Given I am using eco-complete I worry it is the latter, and they will all just float to the surface once I flood the tank.
2) Is it only a matter of time before I start getting mould / fungus on the emersed plants?
3) When is the optimum time to flood the tank? Is there a point where continuing emersed growth damages ultimate chances for success?

I also still need to think about hardscape before flooding. I don't want to be faffing around with major changes once the tank is going. The other option I was considering was a largish "bough" of wood covered in riccia. That would have the advantage of being removable for maintenance purposes.

Anyway here is a photo from a few days ago showing roughly where I'm currently at:



 


As before, any suggestions, criticisms, comments, all welcome. Already been on a steep learning curve, would appreciate warnings or directions from those who have been here before. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Sk3lly (17 Feb 2015)

luckyjim said:


> Thanks kirk, the wood is probably a little bit dominant in the scape but I quite liked the look of it. It reminds me of the upturned roots of the big trees in Richmond Park that were blown over in the great storm of 1987 that I used to play on as a kid. Thought it might make a nice personal inspiration for a first tank, will have to see how it looks once grown in.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion on the Eden range, I will have a look.


I was born in that storm and not all that far from Richmond either!

Lovely looking scape. Will certainly keep watching out for the progress


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (17 Feb 2015)

I'll echo, lovely tank 

Some thoughts about EC, if you like to mess about with the scape (hardscape or plantscape) it's awesome, tank will clear very quickly. And it's a nice color/texture (much less sharp than Flourite etc).
It's a bit light so vigorous current, or substrate vacuuming during water changes, or substrate sifting fish will easily lift it - this combined with the fact that it doesn't seem to promote rooting in the same manner as some other substrates, will mean that, yes, there's a good chance the HC etc may begin to lift when you flood the tank: local solution is toothpicks! LOTS of toothpicks done in a X pattern through the HC, Glosso etc carpet; these are then removed after a couple weeks.
(I've seen this toothpick method used in ADA soils as well).  

You might also scatter more EC (if you've some leftover) across the carpet before flooding, this also helps & is soon grown over (or black sand would work well for this).

I set up a tank with EC a few months ago & then a second tank with Tropica substrate + sand: when I rescape, I'll add some Tropica Substrate under the EC.

If you've not secured the new root wood, it may float upon flooding - the EC won't do much to hold it down; especially once you have current.

If the emersed growth gets too thick, lower plant matter may suffer so consider trimming these areas (read schruz's journal)


----------



## luckyjim (17 Feb 2015)

Thanks chaps, and thanks for the advice alto. I have some very fine black gravel, more like coarse sand, so I might give this a try. Will this not block the light and CO2 uptake though? How much are we talking about?


----------



## alto (18 Feb 2015)

Just a sprinkle, you should still be seeing mostly green when 'done' - plants will grow through it just as any other substrate, over time the sand will disappear into the EC.
You might give a few plants a tug to check rooting.


----------



## luckyjim (12 Mar 2015)

I think I am now in a position to flood the tank.

I'm posting again with a plea for any advice or warnings, this is my first high tech tank. Thanks again for all the help offered so far! And apologies for the phone-camera quality pictures.

So, I have continued to fiddle around to try and make sure I am happy with the hardscape. I am settled now, decided to try and keep things simple, but that the previous pseudo-iwagami wasn't right for this tank. I picked up a piece of bogwood that I think fits the tank dimensions reasonably well. Nothing spectacular but this is a learner tank really. I also flipped the tank round because I wasn't a huge fan of the bent glass/rounded corners.

I have had the filter (Eden 511 with built in heater) set up and running in a bucket for a couple of days. Really it is to make sure it works, but I put half a dozen balls of Eheim SUBSTRATpro from the filter in my cycled nano in with the ceramic media, so I am hoping it will give it a head start on the cycling process. Also put some fish food in there to provide an ammonia source.

I've also put together the fire extuinguisher CO2 setup and fed it into the filter output (via inline diffuser). All of the kit comes from CO2art. It seems to be working well. However, I'm slight lost on what the regulator values should be reading (and if adjustment is necessary, how I go about this). This photo is rotated 90 degrees, the regulator is positioned sideways if that makes a difference.



 

The insides of the dials are slightly misty because I put it all underwater to check for leaks, didn't realise it wasn't watertight.

I was planning on blasting the CO2 in for the first week or so to help the transition of the plants from emersed to submersed states. I haven't set the dropchecker up yet, will do so once the tank is flooded.

Here is the full tank shot (and side shot), with the lily pipe inlet/outlets in the position I hope to use them in so they aren't too intrusive. To be honest, they are too large for the tank. This is because all of the hardware is slightly oversized/overpowered. My logic was firstly that this would help deal with any problems (high filtration rate and flow, ability to push in lots of CO2, and ability to nuke the tank with light if necessary). Secondly, it should give me the ability to upgrade to a slightly larger tank in the future. Hence the larger lily pipes. Any opinions on whether this will give me sufficient flow around the tank? Or do I need to reposition them?



 

Side view showing position of the lily pipes:



 

And finally a top shot showing the plant layout:



 

The rotala indicia and ludwiga rubin I have ordered online and should be arriving in the next few days. The HC seems pretty healthy and, hopefully, well routed. Monte carlo semed a bit more fragile on the dry start and I imagine will be overcome by the HC. Hairgrass has survived, but hasn't exactly thrived, although there has been a little bit of new growth. The two holes in the carpet are bits of brasiliensis that I hope will grow in and break it up a bit. Slightly worried about how quickly the hydrocotyle has grown, and whether it will choke the other stuff once submerged. Trim it back? If anyne is wondering what the little circle is at the bottom right, its a length of pipe I put in so I could control the water level in the substrate (using a pipette to extract excess after misting).

Anyway I think that's it, advice appreciated!

Thanks for reading.


----------



## luckyjim (12 Mar 2015)

Disaster strikes!

Whilst I was writing the above update I put the CO2 on to give it another check. By the time I was finished, the readings on both dials had dropped to zero!!!

Presumably this means something was wrong - a leak perhaps - and the FE has emptied itself of CO2?


----------



## luckyjim (12 Mar 2015)

OK now I'm confused. I switched everything off and back on again (and straightened the regulator for luck) and it seems to be working again. Values have gone back up to the same level as before on both dials? 

I have to admit I'm a bit lost here on how this is supposed to be working. Also feeling like I shouldn't be screwing around with high pressure CO2 canisters! I am going to leave it switched on for now and see if it happens again.


----------



## Andy D (12 Mar 2015)

Looks great!

(Sorry to hear about the CO2 and I hope you get it sorted!)

Personally I liked the original piece of wood. If you plan on getting rid of it give me a shout.


----------



## Chris Jackson (12 Mar 2015)

I really like it and prefer the new wood...! 

Co2 leak wise I suspect it's the seal between FE and regulator for a dump that quick..

Good luck.


----------



## luckyjim (12 Mar 2015)

Thanks Andy. It seems a bit ridiculous that I'm essentially already on version #3 before I've even filled the tank! The first bit of redmoor wood is nice, but on reflection just too big for this tank. It made trying to adjust stuff very difficult and didn't leave much room for anything else! I am going to keep it in reserve for the inevitable third tank.

If you are after a piece like it and in London, I got it from Charterhouse aquatics, they have quite a bit there and very reasonably priced - I think it cost a fiver. Suspect they do hardscape materials at pretty much cost price to get people in to buy the proper hardware.


----------



## Andy D (12 Mar 2015)

£5! Blimey. That's good! 

Shame I'm not going to London anytime soon.


----------



## luckyjim (12 Mar 2015)

Chris Jackson said:


> I really like it and prefer the new wood...!
> 
> Co2 leak wise I suspect it's the seal between FE and regulator for a dump that quick..
> 
> Good luck.



Thanks Chris. I suspect I found the root of the C02 problem. When I used it last, I hadn't taped up the release handle. I am hthinking it worked at first because it hadn't closed itself properly. When it eventually did, the regulator values therefore dropped down to zero. Bit of a scare. I now have it taped up and running again, will see if everything is OK tomorrow morning.


----------



## banthaman.jm (15 Mar 2015)

Great journal and tank.
Jim


----------



## luckyjim (15 Mar 2015)

Thanks Jim.

Quick update, I haven't flooded the tank yet. I need to get the C02 system right. I ran it after the minor scare, it seemed to be working fine, but overnight the reactor cracked open! Resulted in about 3 gallons of water leaking onto the floor. Not sure what happened, the regulator is set to the   I have emailed C02art to get a replacement or, hopefully, an upgrade. It would be good to get something sorted by Tuesday, as my two background plants have arrived in the post. They are currently sitting in the bucket that the filter is running in.


----------



## banthaman.jm (15 Mar 2015)

Sorry to hear about the reactor cracking hope it didn't do too much damage...  I have bought a few things from them and they have quick mailing times, so fingers crossed for the reactor turning up for Tuesday.

Is Tuesday flooding time if everything goes to plan?

Jim


----------



## luckyjim (16 Mar 2015)

Looks like it will be tomorrow; CO2art were really helpful and have agreed to send an upgrade atomiser/reactor. Hopefully it will come tomorrow, the rotala indicia rotundifolia and ludwiga repens rubin are starting to look a bit manky in the filter bucket!


----------



## banthaman.jm (16 Mar 2015)

Good news on the replacement/upgrades and fingers crossed for the delivery.  

Jim


----------



## luckyjim (19 Mar 2015)

So the new atomiser from C02art arrived yesterday so I decided to flood the tank at last. Not least because I needed to get the background plants in before they die off!

Am I happy with the layout as it stands? No, but I am happy to finally have it up and running! I have to say I found flooding and the final set up last night the most stressful and difficult part so far. New respect for you guys with big tanks where it must be even more tricky.

Anyway, he is the tank shortly after flooding:






Positives:
1) HC carpet has stayed in place and looks healthy
2) The dwarf hairgrass looks good. Now the tank is flooded it has unclumped a bit and looks better than when emersed (when the individual blades were stuck together)
3) The other emersed plants seem to be fine
4) Flow looks quite good to my unexperienced eye
5) C02 seems to be working nicely. I am blasting it in as per advice to help transition to immersed plant state. It is coming out in a fine looking mist. Bubbles of it are attaching to the plants, particularly the HC. I also dumped in a double dose of EasyCarbo before leaving for work this morning (I have a bottle of Excel for this tank, but I couldn't get the bottle open!).

Negatives:
1) Lots of leaves came off the rotala. I collected as many as I could that were floating around the top of the tank.
2) The ludwiga looks in a bit of a state. Lost a fair few leaves and looks a bit bruised.
3) Having put the set up together for the first time, my slightly oversized hardware is quite difficult to arrange properly in the cabinet. It looks a bit messy and is a bit bodged, for instance, the pipes coming out of the filter are propped up against the fire extinguisher to stop them kinking, bubble counter is balanced quite precariously against cabinet side to keep upright. I haven't cut the inlet/outlet pipes to the right length, so that looks a bit messy and might be inhibiting the flow. Also the lily pipes inlet / outlet are wonky, partly because of the overlength pipes. Also can't work out how to get the pipes off the lily pipes! Basically I need to work out how to get the hardware properly arranged although it all seems functional.

The plan now is to keep the C02 high for a week or so then start gradually dialling it down. I have the light on at half strength for the time being as well. C02 timed to come on at 6am and stay on until 15.00; lights come on at 7am and stay on till 15:00. Thought I'd just play it safe and keep the C02 on until lights go off instead of turning it off an hour before, since I have no livestock yet. Also put a squirt of Tropica+ in, although I am sure there is plenty of ferts coming from the substrate (eco-complete with some root tabs mixed in, and that has had several doses of Tropica+ during the dry start. I plan to use the Tropica whilst I work out how to do EI and source the EI chemicals.

Finally, irritatingly I have found out I need to go up to Manchester for work this evening overnight. Great timing. Hopefully the tank will be OK until I get back home tomorrow evening. Plan to do a 50% water change then, 50% water change Saturday morning, 50% water change Sunday morning.

I am thinking about getting a green background plant species to go behind/right of the ludwiga to fill the tank in a bit. Any suggestions please shout!

I would like to get some shrimp in there to start off and clean up (can get 20 small RCS from Charterhouse Aquatics for a tenner) but this will of course have to wait until C02 is dialled down, i.e. 2 weeks time or so. I should have 2 nerite snails turning up tomorrow, both originally intended for my other nano, but might I get away with putting one of them in this one whilst I start to lower the C02?

All in all, relieved to finally get the thing up and running after the dry start, fingers crossed I don't come back to water all over the floor tomorrow evening and an angry flatmate!

Thanks for reading


----------



## banthaman.jm (19 Mar 2015)

Glad to read that things are going well now after the incident the other day. Tank looks even better now it's been filled. Keep posting pics when you get the chance as i cant wait to see how the tank evolves.
Jim


----------



## luckyjim (23 Mar 2015)

Quick update. It seems to be going well, but I am now seeing a fair bit of melt. Biggest casualties at the moment are the HC, and the bottom halves of the rotala.

Do I pump up the CO2 to try and stem the melt, or wait it out?

The ludwiga and hairgrass seem to be doing quite well. I am keeping up 50% water changes every day.


----------



## luckyjim (24 Mar 2015)

I'm also now trying to work out how to do EI, and I am terribly confused!

I have done a bit of research, but thought it would be easiest to follow the guide by ceg in the UKAPs articles section. The example he uses is a 20 gallon tank, which is double mine, so presumably I can just divide the quantity in half?

"NPK (Nitrogen + Phosphorus + Potassium) Mixture for 20 Gallon Tank
1 month = 4 Weeks
3 doses of NPK per week
Therefore there are 12 doses of NPK per month
Multiply a single dose teaspoon value by 12 => [3/16 tsp KNO3]*12 = 2 ¼ tsp KNO3
[1/16 tsp KH2PO4]*12 = ¾ tsp KH2PO4
[1/2 tsp MgSO4]*12 = 6 tsp MgSO4"
Add these to 600ml of tap or distilled water."

I am hoping that I just follow this and put in 25ml three times a week instead of 50ml?

Also, can anyone please help with the same calculation for the "CSM+B" mixture?

Last question, where on earth do I get the chemicals from?!


----------



## banthaman.jm (24 Mar 2015)

Hey Jim,
I have been using CO2art EI Easy Way ferts and have seen a lot of growth since starting it, but i have to confess that i also have some algae at the moment....

Link to thread:
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/gsa-and-other-types.36614/

I hope this helps, it's from cegs EI post:


Themuleous said:


> I take you are in the UK?
> 
> If so, get KNO3, KH2PO4, K2SO4 cheatest from here
> 
> ...



Jim


----------



## banthaman.jm (24 Mar 2015)

just found this link as well:
http://www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/fertilisers/dry-chemicals/starter-kits/ei-starter-kit.html
might get some myself instead of buying pre-mixed.
Jim


----------



## luckyjim (25 Mar 2015)

I am a bit uncertain now whether some of the plants are "melting" or adapting to submerged state. About 90% of the HC is now semi-translucent...not transparent or white as you might expect with melting or rotting plants, but an unhealthy looking green colour and slightly see-through.

Surprised to see that the hygrophilia sp japan is also undergoing the same process, to a greater extent if anything.

I am keeping up 50% a day water changes. I will be putting in a few extra 1-2 grow plants this evening for the mid-ground and some moss to tie to the wood as well.


----------



## Chris Jackson (10 Apr 2015)

Hi Lucky Jim how's it going?

I find this the easiest fert calculator  https://www.thenutrientcompany.com/aquarium/calculators/ei_calculator/ and a good source of ferts.

I reckon if you aim to be consistent with water changes, cleaning, and maintaining good CO2 then things will come together in time. Get some Amano or Caridina multidentata
shrimp and Ottocinclus in there soon as possible these do really help keep algae in check.


----------



## luckyjim (11 Apr 2015)

Hi Chris

Thanks for the advice, I do still need to get my EI regime in place.

I have been having my ups and downs with this one! The main issue is I have had some further disasters with the CO2. It seemed to be ticking along nicely up until the Easter weekend. I had my CO2 turned up high. Planted some Tropica in vitro plants in the mid-ground to help fill it in a bit and add to plant mass. The HC carpet at the front had taken a big hit when the tank was flooded, it wasn't exactly melting away or rotting, but it was no longer green. However, there were new shoots and leaves gradually growing up so I was hopeful it would recover.

Unfortunately, the UP inline atomiser split whilst I was away for the bank holiday. The second one to have done so! The tank took a hit without CO2 for ~2 days and it finally did for the HC, which I pulled out earlier this week. I am also seeing a fair bit of diatom growth. Ironically, the small patch of monte carlo (which had struggled during the dry start) seems to have seriously bounced back. I am currently using a bazooka in tank diffuser for the CO2 whilst I source a new inline atomiser/reactor. I am dosing tropica plus fertiliser and some tetra plantamin plus at the moment.

On the plus side, I am seeing pretty good plant growth. It also seems to be fully cycled. The tank has not crashed, although one or two more days  away and I think it may have been game over.

My aim had been to slowly dial down the CO2 so I could bring in a clean up crew. Given the CO2 levels have been all over the place, I think I may as well just shoot for a stable 30ppm (i.e. light green on the drop-checker) and get them in ASAP. I was thinking 15 or so small RCS as I can get these cheap, and maybe a nerite snail.

Here is a (rubbish iPad) picture of the tank as it stands.


----------



## luckyjim (11 Apr 2015)

Some slightly better pictures using phone camera:


----------



## Chris Jackson (11 Apr 2015)

Looking good, shame about the atomiser dramas but looks like you've got it all in hand now. No rush or need to get on the EI thing either especially in a nano scape... Looking forward to seeing the critters!


----------



## banthaman.jm (12 Apr 2015)

Sorry to hear that the replacement atomiser failed, what are your plans as far delivery methods for CO2, another Up or stick with the in tank for now.  The tank is looking really good and can't wait to see it with CRS in.


----------



## luckyjim (13 Apr 2015)

Thanks chaps.

Chris you inspired me to take the plunge and I have introduced 5 CRS and an amano shrimp. They seem to be doing well and munching away on the diatoms. The impulse bamboo shrimp I put in there (following Grand National fluke) on the other hand has hidden behind the wood and has stayed there sulking!

The plants all now seem to have settled properly, and were pearling away nicely yesterday evening.

On the other hand, my hardware woes continue. The replacement atomiser (third one now!) CO2 art sent me is the wrong size for my filter pipes so will have to be sent back. And disaster has struck with the Eden 511 filter. After I gave it a clean, some of the plastic has split on the input/output piece, and the filter is leaking from the join between the body of the canister and the top piece. Having researched a bit online it looks like that has done for it. Unfortunately I bought it second hand (but unused) on eBay, so won't be able to get a refund . It is sitting in a bucket now and I am having to top up the water twice a day.

I bit the bullet and ordered a new Eheim 2113. At least that is tried and tested, hopefully there won't be too much of a bump is I just transfer the cycled media from the Eden. That arrives on Wednesday, but leaves a problem with heating (the reason I went with the Eden 511 was that it has a built in heater). However, hopefully the tank set up that I bought from someone leaving the hobby should arrive this week and includes a Hydor inline heater. Won't need this for the new tank as it will be a British native set up.

If everything falls into place and arrives on time, that should mean I can switch over the filter, and add the inline heater and a new atomiser on Wednesday or Thursday evening. A little apprehensive that a change of all three components in one go will destabilise the tank though. But hopefully, given the heater and filter are quality, tried and tested components, that will be an end to my ongoing hardware issues (and cash drain!).

I should have two pots of monte carlo turning up this week as well to plant out the front section.


----------



## Chris Jackson (13 Apr 2015)

Ha ha... I've been thinking about a British Native Scape as well as it happens but as my daughter insists I cannot send any fish to new homes that may be a while away.. so I'll watch for yours!

After these few hurdles surely everything will settle well.... Ehiem's are very reliable and with good spares availability so you should at least be safe with that and I'm sure swapping filter media across will work. I've had a Hydor running fine for years so that's promising as well...


----------



## banthaman.jm (14 Apr 2015)

Hey Luckyjim, once again sorry to hear about your issue with kit for the tank but the kit you are going for is quality stuff, so fingers crossed.  Can't wait to see your journal for a native British scape.
Jim


----------



## luckyjim (14 Apr 2015)

Thanks Chris and Jim.

What are peoples' thoughts on arrangement of the various inline items when they arrive tomorrow? My plan was to have both the atomiser and the heater on the outflow pipe?

Also, any tips on transferring the cycled media across? The media in the Eden are small ceramic tubes, should I just switch these into the Eheim and save the Eheim media for another project? Or mix them 50/50?


----------



## Chris Jackson (14 Apr 2015)

Hi Jim,

Both on the outflow seems ok to me and for the filter media as your tank is still very young I suggest you move all the Eden media across and save the Eheim media for another time.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (15 Apr 2015)

Hi Luckyjim , Sorry to hear of the issues on this little one. Glad to hear you have everything under control. Wonderful scape 

Ho and the plants look in good health too


----------



## banthaman.jm (16 Apr 2015)

I agree with Chris, just use the old media and then slowly introduce the new Eheim media, might be worth adding filter start as well.  I think you will also be fine with the configuration on the outflow pipe.


----------



## luckyjim (16 Apr 2015)

My new ADA 60P alongside a full set up of hardware (bought second hand from a chap leaving the hobby) arrived last night.

It includes a Fluval 106, which I think I will use on this one with the media from the existing Eden. That way all the equipment for my ADA 60P tank will be the best I have 

The integrated heater on the Eden filter stopped working sometime yesterday, I woke up this morning to half of my cherry shrimp and my amano shrimp dead . I would advise anyone thinking of going for the Eden 511 strongly against. The design and build quality really is poor, especially obvious when it is sat next to the Eheim 250 and even the Fluval 106. If the leading companies are not already working on a small, good quality canister filter which heats the water, they should be. Slightly shocked at quite how large the Hydor inline heater is!

The replacement atomiser also arrived, I will make the changes this evening, so my updated hardware list for this tank will be:

Eheim Aquastyle 35l tank (height 36cm, width 31cm, depth 31cm)
Fluval 106 filter
Hydor inline heater
CO2art generic lily pipes
CO2art regulator, bubble counter, UP inline atomiser, dropchecker, fire extinguisher CO2 source
Chihiros led lighting (ADA aquasky copy)
Eco-complete substrate

Fingers crossed that that is the hardware faffing done now!


----------



## banthaman.jm (17 Apr 2015)

Nice mate, fingers crossed that that is the end of the probs....   Fingers crossed you will be trouble free.  When do you think you will scape the ADA?
Jim


----------



## luckyjim (17 Apr 2015)

Thanks Jim. Everything installed as of last night in this tank, just need to put in some more clean up crew now, as I am seeing quite a bit of diatom growth, and hopefully it will settle down.

I will have a play around this weekend with the scape set up for my ADA UK native tank, aim to try and put it together next weekend. It will require getting a train out to World of Water in Enfield though.

Hopefully this tank will stabilise and tick over for a few weeks, so I can add some fish to this one once the ADA is set up and getting established. Funny how your life starts to revolve around timing work on your tanks once you get into it!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Apr 2015)

Hi Luckyjim, Where do you live ?? I live in Enfield about 3- 4 miles away from wildwoods


----------



## luckyjim (17 Apr 2015)

I am in Islington, next to the Regent's Canal. 

Is wildwoods any good? I was planning on going there because I want to try and get everything in one go and because I want to pick out appropriate size stuff, rather than risking ordering online; flowering rushes, marginal plants, ramshorn snails, and possibly hairgrass if they have it.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Apr 2015)

Hi Luckjim, Not that far from me then  It has a good pond section But since its been taken over its gone down hill There tank plants are rubbish well was the last time I went there about 3 months back. Its a long walk from the train station though.When are you going ??


----------



## luckyjim (17 Apr 2015)

Not sure yet, but possibly the weekend after this one. I may see if there is a more accessible pond centre though if it is going to be a huge trek! Any other recommendations to try?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Apr 2015)

Hi Luckjim, Not to sure Most only stock tank plants round here. Sorry i cannot help more


----------



## banthaman.jm (18 Apr 2015)

luckyjim said:


> I am seeing quite a bit of diatom growth, and hopefully it will settle down.


I had an outbreak about 6 weeks ago  but it's almost all gone now  all i did was drop the photo period from 10 to 8 hours per day, dropped light intensity from 82 to 62 PAR and gave x 3.5 easycarbo = algae sorted.

But as usual one prob is replaced by another  SNAILS! they have devastated my alternanthera....  so now i'm scouring the forums for the best methods for removal.  I would like to get my hands on assassin snails but people have mixed reviews on these in regards to shrimp, will probs just use kale leaves and remove daily.




luckyjim said:


> Funny how your life starts to revolve around timing work on your tanks once you get into it!


I know what you mean...  the other half always wants to do things and i say ok but i will need to get back to do work on the tank, does not go down well at times...

Good luck with the new set-up and keep us informed on progress.
Jim


----------



## luckyjim (19 Apr 2015)

Things are looking up, everything looking healthy.

I put in some new monte carlo at the front. Algae clean up crew to deal with diatoms. Two amano shrimp, and one oto. Another bamboo shrimp, which is again hiding. The stick at the front is meant for him to perch on in the flow and filter feed. Also four endlers, two male, two female. They seem very happy, although one male jumped out, I think when spooked by me walking past. 

I am planning on leaving for a week, then introducing a pair of sunset gouramis as the final stock (will add two more endlers as well). The endlers' fry should provide them with a little food variety?


----------



## luckyjim (29 Apr 2015)

So this tank seems to have been ticking over nicely. The plants continue to rocket upwards and the new monte carlo carpet is steadily spreading.

I also added two honey gouramis who seem very happy.

That's probably partly because its become rediculously overgrown! So far, the only real trimming I've done is the ludwiga stems, which I replanted at the back bottom left. However they continue to shoot up. The plant in the middle, which I think is Hygrophila corymbosa 'Stricta', has taken over somewhat. The rotala at the back right has also reached the surface.

Any tips or advice for trimming? Also, maybe other stocking suggestions? Current stock list:

2 female honey gouramis
2 female 1 male endler
1 oto
3 red cherry shrimp
2 Amano shrimp

When I got the honet gouramis, I wanted to get a mixed pair to see if they would breed. However, I got a bit confused, one of them didn't have a stripe in the LFS but it quickly emerged in my tank. They have some similar sized ones that are pretty much fully red, I wonder if these are the males? But I thought they were sunset gouramis, a separate species.

Sorry for the phone pics, I really need to get a digital camera.


----------



## banthaman.jm (30 Apr 2015)

The tank is looking really lush and healthy luckyjim 
Jim


----------



## Greenfinger2 (30 Apr 2015)

Hi Lukyjim, Looking wonderful


----------



## luckyjim (30 Apr 2015)

Thanks guys. I am thinking about trimming the big leaved "stricta" right down to the stem. It is way too dominant at the moment and blocks a lot of light to the other plants. It is a shame, about 3 hours or so before "lights out" it seems to have enough of the lights and almost closes up, so the leaves are vertical, which gets it out of the way a bit.

Anyone have any experience with the plant?


----------



## luckyjim (30 Apr 2015)

OK, having done a bit of reading, I am seeing this plant described as a "tank buster" and very fast grower...

...looks like it may have helped get my tank of to a nice healthy start, but realistically if I don't trim it right back / get rid of it, its going to keep growing until it is emersed. In which case, from what I read, it may flower and drop its lower leaves, which I think might be quite nice. 

Probably a plant for a bigger tank though. Any suggestions for a plant to takes it's place as the centrepiece of the tank?


----------



## Lindy (1 May 2015)

Have a look a 'seriously fish' re your honey gourami. The one I see in the pic looks male as it is yellow, the girls being browny. Looking at 'seriously fish' the males do sometimes show a faint line. There is also a picture of the red variety so you can make sure you are not buying the wrong red kind.


----------



## luckyjim (1 May 2015)

Thanks...they seem to have a browny tinge on the surface around their head/neck. I will do a bit more research but I may need to wait a while and see how the colouration develops. Do you know a hard-and-fast way to differentiate between sexes?


----------



## Daneland (1 May 2015)

It is  a beautiful tank...


----------



## luckyjim (2 May 2015)

Thanks Kadir, really nice of you to say that, it's really nothing special though, just a random selection of plants and a bit of wood in a cube really! I suppose the great thing about planted tanks is that the plants, if you give them the right conditions, can often create a natural looking environment by themselves.

I'm pleased that this has grown out a bit and started to mature now. There have been some scrapes and disasters, particularly with the hardware, but the whole thing seems to have stabilised now, and now I can enjoy it and tinker when I feel like it. 

I dropped off the glass lid at a local glaziers last week to cut some holes for the lily pipes and the legs of the lighting unit. It is a shame to limit the emersed growth, but I have had a couple of endlers and shrimps leap out of the tank now, and I don't like being on edge when coming home expecting so see another dried up creature on the floor. I am pretty sure they're all happy in there, but the tank is right next to the door and I think they might get spooked by the constant comings and goings. Maybe the glass will help limit the heater use, prevent evaporation, and stop nasties (particulalry cooking oil fumes) getting in? The guy in the shop did a good job with the cut, he didn't want any money, but I gave him fiver to get a pint (won't get much change from that around here these days). Haggerston Glass if anyone needs glass cut in the area, it is just around the corner from Charterhouse Aquatics.

I trimmed the stricta right back to the base of the stem, I think it was the right decision. It has opened up a lot more space, and should give the aruguaia at the botom right mid-ground a chance - it had been heavily shaded by the big stricta leaves. I also had to tilt the wood forward to accommodate the lid, but again I think this is an improvement. The combination of removing the stricta and tilting the wood forward from the back glass also seems to have improved the flow around the tank.

I also popped into Charterhouse to pick up some more RCS from their big cube garden, they seemed to have settled in OK. Hopefully I have enough now to form a self-sustaining colony.

Not sure what to do with the ludwiga at the back left, it is a bit of a tangled mess to be honest. It provides good cover for the gouramis though. The other irritation is that the plants on the right had side bend outwards, presumably aiming themselves towards the sunlight from the window.




 

As always, thanks for reading, and for everyone's advice and support so far.


----------

